# Went fishing in the pond for the first time this year.



## esshup (Mar 11, 2022)

The ice left the pond on Saturday, I had a half hour to kill so I thought I'd toss a line in the pond here to see if anything was hungry. I caught 6 trout, 5-6 Yellow Perch and 2 Smallmouth Bass. I released all but 3 of the Yellow Perch. They will be Friday's dinner. The Yellow Perch were all about a pound each, and they seemed to have spawned already. The boards on the pier are 1x6's. All caught on a 3/16 oz pink jig head and 2 1/2" white curly tail grub - no bobber, just cast out and slowly retrieve.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice. They will be a tasty meal!

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------

